

Secrets of a memory champion - gregdetre
http://blog.memrise.com/2011/02/how-to-use-your-brain-like-pro.html

======
gregdetre
P.S. If you have any questions for Ed Cooke, I'll ask him to pop by here later
and respond.

~~~
baberuth
i want to make the same bet with ed cooke.

